# !felicidades Por El Dia Internacional Del Traductor



## Cubanboy

*Hola a toda la comunidad forera. 

Tengo el honor de felicitar a todos los Traductores e Intérpretes en el Día Internacional del Traductor, así como a todos aquellos que día a día dedican su tiempo al estudio de cualquier idioma.Soy también traductor y sé que requiere mucha dedicación, amor, vocación, cultura y mucha paciencia, entre otras cosas, para llevar a cabo tan encomiable labor de llevar las ideas, sentimientos, emociones de un idioma a otro.
Aquí les pongo una breve información sobre este día:


** 30 de septiembreDía          Internacional del Traductor La          fecha para la celebración fue elegida como un reconocimiento a la figura          de San Jerónimo, quien murió el 30 de septiembre del año 420. Según se          cuenta, este santo fue el autor de "La Vulgata, primera traducción de La          Biblia al latín". El trabajo fue ordenado a San Jerónimo por el papa San          Dámaso y pasó a la historia como la "traducción hecha para el pueblo".          San Jerónimo era un especialista en las Sagradas Escrituras y fue además          un gran conocedor de idiomas, entre ellos el griego, el latín, el hebreo          y el arameo. Nacido en Montemolín (entonces Reino de Sevilla,          actualmente Extremadura) en 1520 aprox. y fallecido en Frankfort en          1594. Como traductor, se le debe la conocida como Biblia del Oso          (Basilea, 1569) y la traducción al francés de Historia Confessionis          Augustanae (Amberes, 1582).


Quiero también felicitar de manera especial a estos colegas y amigos:

Soledad Medina, Sparrow22, Krolaina, Eva María.


Y a ti forero que lees estas páginas, no seas tímido, anímate y deja tu mensaje de agradecimiento a todos los participantes de este maravilloso y, sin dudas,  foro de idiomas de más prestigio y popularidad en Internet.

Felicidades nuevamente. Les deseo mucha suerte en su carrera profesional y vida.
Sinceramente.
Cubanboy.
*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Después de agradecerle a mi querido y admirado Cubanboy su amable felicitación y la linda idea de iniciar este hilo, aprovecho para felicitar a todos los colegas y amigos traductores.  

Les deseo un día lleno de sonrisas.
Un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Síiiiii!!, por supuesto, ¡¡felicitacioooones por ese acto de magia que es traducir e interpretar un idioma!


----------



## Fernita

*Me uno a estas bien merecidas felicitaciones para todos los traductores e intérpretes.*

*Y a ti, Cubanboy, un saludo muy cariñoso por todo lo que significas para el foro y por haber abierto este hilo tan especial.*

*Traducir es un arte que requiere no sólo de un excelente conocimiento del idioma sino de mucha inteligencia. *

*¡¡¡¡¡Gracias Cubanboy por toda la información que nos has dado!!!! *


----------



## Trisia

You people deserve some recognition for the wonderful work you do. It's high time someone stood up and said your job was truly amazing.

I admire you. 

U rule 

Sincerely,
Trisia


----------



## traduttrice

¡Felicitaciones a todos!


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades a todos los colegas traductores. 
Gracias a Cubanboy por sus elocuentes palabras.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES!!!!  que oficio tan lindo el que ustedes desempeñan, beso y abrazos!!!!

En especial a TPS....

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## panjabigator

Many congratulations to all the translators out there, for if it weren't for you, we'd all be lost in a sea of idioms that just don't translate

Todos vosotros también me motiváis a probar el campo de traducción como carrera!


----------



## krolaina

Cubanboy! Es un detalle estupendo el haber abierto este hilo. Gracias por acordarte de todos los traductores que pasan sus horas con tantas y tantas traducciones tan difíciles y complicadas.

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para todos vosotros, no sólo por tener uno de los trabajos más bonitos (y sacrificados) que pueda haber, también por toda la ayuda que prestáis a estos magníficos foros.

Soledad, Tradu, MaríaMadrid, Evita, Gini... un beso enorme a todos y muchas gracias!


----------



## labrapalabras

Felicidades A Todos Los Colegas, De Todo El Mundo, Entre Todas Las Lenguas. ¡recuerden Que No Hay Ordenador O Computadora Capaz De Hacer Nuestro Trabajo!


----------



## jester.

No sabía que exisitía un Día del Traductor. Gracias por mencionarlo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Felicidades a todas/os traductoras/es!

Dos textos curiosos sobre el oficio de traductor (antaño llamado “dragoman”)

“BORDERLINES and BORDERLANDS 

The two notions of borderlines and borderlands may be associated with the question of a no man's land, this fluctuating space between two ill-defined scenes whose frontiers/boundaries are often undecipherable.

Crossing a borderline often implies impending danger involving life and death (physical or psychological). Yet borderlines and borderlands also call forth encounters and exchanges (personal, cultural) and not only anguish.

The expression of the First Nations (Inuit, Native American, Maori, ...) woven from the Earth and entwined in their particular myths of origin is paradoxically confined everywhere to the margins of the mainstream societies which have colonised their lands. Art and political claims have recently broken the long silence imposed on these outcasts and outsiders.

The ex-centricity of some works of art, of their making and their creators bring us back to the question of the frame. One speaks of frames, limits, boundaries, demarcation lines, but also of border zones, borderline states, in-between spaces, and exchanges between different milieus. New fabrics and territories are being discovered in the fields of the humanities and biological sciences.

Borderlands and borderlines make us reflect about the un-known and the Uncanny encountered in unknown territories, and also about the figure of the other.

The go-between (be he a dragoman or a smuggler) is the emblematic figure of this elusive geographic, cultural or symbolic space; he opens the way and traces the pathway (poetic or political). The ‘smuggler of memory’ a term coined by Jacques Hassoun may help us build bridges between the generations and the civilizations threatened by contemporary barbary.”

“Leámosle con los ojos del dragomán que descubre un mensaje en medio de la luna.” (El colmo del traductor, que hasta lee lo que se escribe en la luna!)

Querido Cubanboy, gracias por mencionarme al lado de reinas absolutas WRetianas como Sole y Karol!!!! (regards to Sparrow!)

Eva Maria


----------

